# TV Programm, Infos EPG vs. Video Text  ?



## amdintel (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo und Willkommen im Rate Club (!) 

ich hab mal eine Frage an Euch Alle ,
welche TV Programm Informationen stimmen  eigentlich , 
oder welche sind zuverlässiger ?


Die vom Video Text  (RTL II  von Seite 445)
oder die von der aktuellen der Sender  EPG ?

verwendete Geräte : 
1 x PC 
1 x DVB-T Festplatten Recorder 
1 x DVB-T Scart DVB-T Stick am TV Gerät 

Art des Empfangs DVB-T 

ich mache das immer so , das ich zuerst im Video Text erst ma kucke
und dann darüber ,  also über die EPG meine Festplatten Recorder programmiere , 
in der letzten  Zeit,  stimmt der Video Text nicht mehr mit der EPG über ein (!)



das ist jetzt mal ein Beispiel von Heute H3, aber bei einigen anderen Sender , habe ich festgestellt, steht in der EPG auch was anderes, als der Video sagt ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2009)

letztenendes ist immer der sender das problem: an dem liegt es, ob er evtl. änderungen im programm beim VT und/oder beim EPG bekanntgibt. viele sender ändern auch so oder so nix, wenn ne sendung mal nur 2-4 min früher oder später anfängt, d.h. da steht dann echt überall 22:54h, und trotzdem fängt es um 22:52h an.

ich würd an deiner stelle immer 5-10min früher mit einer aufnahme beginnen und 15später enden


----------



## amdintel (21. Februar 2009)

es geht nicht um die Sendezeiten , sondern darum, 
das oft das Programm nicht überein stimmt , 
im Video Text eine andere Sendung erscheint,
als in der EPG , das sind am diesem WE mehreren Sendern  der fall .


----------



## OctoCore (21. Februar 2009)

EPG ist zuverlässiger. Besonders Sender wie Pro7 schieben ganz schön an den Anfangszeiten ihrer Programme rum. Ich hatte mal ein Programm für DVB-T, das die "alten" EPG-Einträge nicht löschte, sondern nur die neuen dazu schrieb. Wenigsten weiß ich dadurch, das die EPG-Einträge aktualisiert werden. Die Videotext-Einträge sind erfahrungsgemäß weniger flexibel. Man sollte aber trotzdem immer 10 Minuten oder mehr Toleranz dazu geben.


----------

